# How long before sitting for the PE exam?



## Civangineer

This has probably been asked and answered by others but I wanted to find out exactly how long does one have to wait after passing the FE before being eligible for sitting for the PE exam in Virginia? I know that the waiting period differs from state to state.

Thanks


----------



## snickerd3

Go to website for virginia's board, it should be discussed somewhere there.


----------



## aneesu786

I had to wait for 4 years, but that is in PA. I took the FE in Ohio.

Check:

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/States/VA.php

http://www.dpor.virginia.gov/dporweb/ape_main.cfm


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I would double-check with your state board, but I don't believe there is any "required" wait between the FE and PE, as long as you meet the criteria for the PE.

For example, if you have all your work experience under your belt, but haven't taken either of the exams, you could take the FE in the spring and the PE in the fall. Colorado only requires that you have the FE done before you take the PE, and since the PE is administered on Friday and the FE is the next day, you would have to wait the 6 months between exams.


----------



## DS58

Dexman PE said:


> I would double-check with your state board, but I don't believe there is any "required" wait between the FE and PE, as long as you meet the criteria for the PE. For example, if you have all your work experience under your belt, but haven't taken either of the exams, you could take the FE in the spring and the PE in the fall. Colorado only requires that you have the FE done before you take the PE, and since the PE is administered on Friday and the FE is the next day, you would have to wait the 6 months between exams.


That is what I just did in Missouri. I took the FE in April, received the happy result in May, and turned in the PE app to the state board by the June 1 deadline. I received their decision a month later that I could take the test in October. If you have to do it this way, be prepared to get the PE application together and in - I barely made it happen.


----------



## Civangineer

Thanks guys! I will check with the VA board to make sure.


----------



## jco0518

in NY, you do not need to pass FE apply for PE


----------



## MA_PE

jco0518 said:


> in NY, you do not need to pass FE apply for PE


pretty misleading statement. If you mean you can take apply to sit for the PE exam before passing the FE, that might be true, but you need to pass both to get a NY PE license.

* from New York State website*

*http://www.op.nysed..../pels/pelic.htm*

* Examination Requirements*

To be licensed as a professional engineer in New York State, you must pass:


Part A, the Fundamentals of Engineering examination, and

Part B, the Principles and Practice of Engineering examination.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer

Hello Civangineer,

Looks like you got some good advice already, but I will add that Dexman PE has some good points. There is not necessarily a “wait” time to sit for the PE exam in Virgina. As long as you have the required relative experience, a degree from an approved accredited university, and have passed the FE/EIT, then you should be golden to apply for and take the PE exam. Some may take the exam right as they are graduating from college, where then they would have to "wait" 4 years to take the PE. This is only because they need to gain the experience necessary to sit for the exam, not because it is a required "wait" period In Virgina.

One word of advice that may be helpful, but not something you mentioned in your original post, when you are gaining your experience, make sure to voice your desire to take the PE exam to the mentors you are working under. Gaining references can be difficult, but doesn’t need to be as long as you are priming your mentors as you progress in your career. This makes it easier to approach them after the fact and ask for a reference.

Anyways, here is the application for the PE exam in Virgina, there is some good info that may be of use.

http://www.dpor.virginia.gov/dporweb/forms/eng/0402lic.pdf

I hope that helps, take care…


----------



## Civangineer

Thank you so much Justin. I appreciate the heads up.


----------

